# [gentoo] Les cotés positifs/négatifs de gentoo

## esmax666

Voila alors quel son les avantages que vous trouvez à gentoo? quel sont pour vous ses points negatifs par rapport à RedHat,Debian,SuSe,Koppix,Slackware,Mandrake. 

Laquel serais pour vous a eviter? quels sont vos preferés ?

Donnez vos avis sur c'est distributions  :Smile: 

----------

## Polo

 *esmax666 wrote:*   

> Donnez vos avis sur ces distributions 

 

ben la mandrake c'est bien pour débuter, mais après, on se lasse très vite des 3 minutes de boot (j'éspère pour eux que ca a changé depuis que j'ai touché a une mandrake  :Laughing:  )

sinon, la knoppix est tres utile ( je l'ai sur moi en permanence) pour dépanner des ordis....

la debian est sympa, mais je la trouve pas assez souple au niveau de l'installation des paquets (enfin, c'est apt-get que j'aime pas trop.. ca c'est depuis que j'ai gouté a emerge  :Razz:  )

enfin bref, pour moi la gentoo c'est comme une debian, mais en mieux... plus de choix, plus de souplesse pour les paquets.... meme si quand on a besoin d'un paquet rapidement sous gentoo, c'est pas trop ca...  :Wink: 

[EDIT] évidement ces propos n'egagent que moi et ne sont pas la pour faire démarrer un gros troll poilu  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Polo on Mon Feb 14, 2005 1:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Ben moi ce que j'aime sur la gentoo, c'est que tu te fais tout aux petits oignons ...

"Je veux le paquet tel avec le support de ca, ca et ca, et je ne veux pas de ca !"

Franchement je trouve portage super (malgres qu'il soit assez lent par moments)

La distro a eviter, mon reflexe serait d'eviter Mandrake ... je l'avais installe 2 semaines a mes debuts, c'est "bien" tant que tu touches pas trop a la conf et que tu laisses tourner, mais a partir du moment ou tu veux changer des trucs, les fichiers de conf sont hideux, et ca utilise plein de choses bizarres sensé "simplifier la vie", et moi ca je ne supporte pas !

Autrement, j'ai une debian au boulot ... pour une machine de prod, ou tu ne peux pas te permettre de passer trop de temps a installer / compiler c'est pas trop mal, mais franchement, apt j'aime pas trop, c'est la merde pour resoudre les dependances, et je ne te parle meme pas de faire cohabiter du stable et de l'instable !

Un pote qui est admin dans un autre departement bosse sous RHEL, et il m'en dit du bien, et je lui fais confiance, donc je pense que si un jour je suis amene a deployer un systeme sur un parc info assez grand je viserai RHEL !

Autrement, slack est bien aussi pour avoir un systeme installe en 20 minutes qui prend pas trop place !

----------

## netbyte

Moi j'aime bien gentoo pour sa facilité de mise a jour et surtout pour portage !

Sinon j'aime bien SuSe mais par contre des que tu veux toucher en profondeur, SuSe merde a ce niveau la.

----------

## kwenspc

"Slack pawaaa!"  ça c'était avant de découvrir gentoo.   :Smile: 

je suis resté 2 ans sur slack quand même...c'était bien pour débuter : tellement pas bien faite qu'il fallait tout refaire à la mano  :Laughing: 

noyau, install d'autres prog etc...

aaaah les ./configure && make && make install  

c'était le bon temps! que je ne regrette pas du tout d'ailleurs...

(ah mais si il y avait une superbe gestion de paquet : pkgmanager!  :Laughing: )

sinon mandrake, red-hat tout ça...vite installées, vite enlevées!

debian...mauvais souvenirs, mauvais esprits, pas de souplesse...definitivement : non.

malgré qu'avant gentoo ils aient le tres bon apt-get..surclassé depuis par emerge mais il est vrai aussi que ces 

deux distribs n'ont pas le même but, gentoo = compil, debian = pré-compilé...

Maintenant c'est Gentoo pawaaa!   :Wink: 

depuis un peu plus de 2 ans maintenant. J'y suis, j'y reste!

souple, optimisable, utilisable dans toutes sortes de cas 

(machine bureau, serveur, routeur, passerelle, vieux pc...enfin tout quoi! même machine à café!)

et surtout : TRES bon esprit!   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gulivert

Pareil pour moi, avant Slackware, pendant un peu plus d'un an.

Ce que j'aime avec la gentoo, c'est "emerge", trop de la bal ce truc y a pas à chier, le fait qu'on

compile pour l'architecture de notre pc (avec les dép voulu), la docs dispo via le site francophone, le wiki

et le forum's (j'amais vu autant de doc aussi bien faites que ça pour une disto avant ça). Le fait que les pacquages soient patché par divers patchs, la stablilité - rapidité etc..... le fait qu'elle soit bien bidouillable et finalement j'adore ça gestion ..

Ce que j'aime moin, l'installation (rébarbative pour un noob et un peu longue). Certainement le prix a payer pour une disto de cette classe. Le fait d'attendre 10minutes pour l'install d'un petit pacquet, et vi la compilation, sa prend du temps ...

Sinon "I love Gentooooooooooo"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lmarcini

Les points positifs de Gentoo ?

- portage

- des paquets quasi up-to-date

- les mix entre x86 et ~x86

- une très bonne organisation interne de la distrib

- une très bonne doc

- un très bon forum avec un très bon esprit.

Pour les points négatifs (ou à améliorer), une meilleure gestion des fichiers et bilbiothèques liés quand on unmerge quelque chose...

Et puis, chose non négligeable, la communauté Gentoo n'est pas polluée comme peut l'être celle de Debian par la faute de quelques "intégristes" mal léchés (je reste poli  :Wink: ) .

En matière de distrib, je ne trouvais pas mon compte avec les Mandrake, Suse : faciles à installer mais faciles à casser et casse-pied à configurer... Et je ne trouvais plus mon compte avec Debian où il faut galérer en unstable pour avoir une workstation à peu près à jour. S'il n'y avait pas eu Gentoo, je seraiz allé sous FreeBSD...

----------

## joKer-O-zen

bon alors on est sur un forum gentoo ... alors la reponse qui sera le plus frequement donnée c'est GENTOO ... et c'est vrai qu'elle dechire cette distrib ...

mais en etait un minimum objectif ...

mandrake : linux en windows like ... ta l'impression que c'est un linux ... ca ressemble a un linux ...ca a le gout du linux ... mais des que tu gratte tu te prend la tete pasque les fichiers de conf sont des liens, tu ne peux pas changer un composant precis sans foutre le dawa ...

j'ai commencé avec la mandrake 10.0 community ... j'y suis resté 3 mois. Mandrake c'est bien, mais pour debuter et pas trop longtemps.

(y'a plein d'avantages ... t'a qd meme un vrai liux installé en 30 mn ... ca gere l'usb, mais pas l'acceleration graphique ... en gros)

GENTOO .... un systeme a l'ancienne ... install en mode texte ... tu compile tout toi meme, du bonheur. tu configure tout toi meme ... du bonheur² ... emerge est un outil totu bonnement genial ... rien a voir avec apt-get ou urpmi ... pasque au final tu as le programme tel que tu veux qu'il soit, fait pour ta machine.

[edit : et la doc !!!! vive le handbook ! ... je pense que c'est ca qui m'a fait installer cette distrib la plutot qu'une autre a la fin ...)

Mais gentoo ca prend un temps fou ... compter 3 jours pour une premiere install (au moins apres tu en prend soin et tu fait gaffe de pas tout peter ... pasque 3 jours sans pouvoir faire grand chose c un peu lourd :p )

et un autre point noir : Il faut une connexion haut debit : je m'explique : habitant sur un caillou au millieu de l'ocean indien, j'ai theoriquement du 512/128 ...

manque de bol au retour de vacances debut fevrier le cable de fibre optique qui nous relie au reste du monde (ok a plus de 500 de ping mais c deja pas mal) avait ete coupé ... la connexion pour toute l'ile passait par le satellite, et je me retrouve avec du 128/128 ... et plus de 600 Mo de mise a jour a faire ...

l'enfer ... (tout est rentré dans l'ordre ouf ' :Smile:  )

prerequis pour gentoo : du temps et une BONNE connexion.

free bsd : pas assez de doc a mon gout ... je me suis retrouvé a la fin de l'install avec un prompt ... et la ... debrouille toi ...

debian : j'aime pas apt-get ... dpkg-* non plus ... (nano powa ... etc-uptdate powa)

CentOS (RH) : mouais ... bof ... j'l'ai testé sur un dedié ... comme pour debian ... yum c bien joli ... mais sans plus ...

(ca va j'ai pas ete trop troll ???)

----------

## Monrake

Je suis passé de Mandrake à Gentoo parce que Mandrake, c'est bien mais des que tu demandes plus à ta machine, il montre vite ses limites. Les avantages sont simple : un système sur mesure, portage qui botte des culs, une communautée incroyable.

Le seul truc chiant, c'est que si tu as une petite machine, faire l'installation et les mises à jours deviennent un véritable calvaire vu le temps que sa peut prendre.

----------

## CryoGen

Gentoo est la seule distrib qui ai su me retenir sous Linux ^^ , je suis tombé amoureux de Portage lol

le mix stable/unstable , la gestion des dependances, tout quoi ^^

bon c'est vrai que la compil c'est un peu lourd quand on est pressé  :Confused:  , mais bon à par ca j'adore ^^

La doc tres clair et le forum m'ont enormément aidé  :Smile:  on a affaire à une vrai communauté c'est génial :p

----------

## Jerem

D'après mon expérience personnelle.

Mandrake, contre :

-boot trop long

-configuration ésotérique tout droit sortie de X-files

-installe plein de trucs inutiles même dans la base-install.

-n'est d'aucune aide pour le newbie si son matos n'est pas reconnu(manque de clarté dans la configuration)

Mandrake, pour :

-Bien si on n'y connaît rien car on peut apprendre à UTILISER son système (mais pas bien pour apprendre à le configurer)

Debian, pour : 

-Large choix de paquets

-Très stable et sécurisée

-Apt-get si on prend le temps de savoir l'utiliser à fond (au début c'est déroutant)

Debian, contre:

- le kernel 2.2 de nos jours dans la stable ça fait peur

- Parfois il faut la tweaker pour que ça marche mais c'est faisable

- Il faut jongler entre les versions stable, testing et unstable

- Parfois les dépendances son chiantes mais il paraît qu'on peut compiler soi-même un prog avec apt-source ou quelque chose dans le genre...

Slackware, pour :

-Configuration aisée pour l'utilisateur expérimenté

-Une installation facile

-Des paquets à relativement à jour

-Stabilité exemplaire

-Pas de dépendances, ce qui fait que parfois ça marche mais le programme râle

-On peut faire ses propres paquets avec checkinstall(j'apprécie beaucoup la méthode ./configure && make && checkinstall <parametres> )

Slackware, contre :

-Pas de emerge-like

- Et il est passé où mon GRUB ?????

Gentoo, pour :

- Contrôle total ( on pourrait énumérer des tonnes là dessus)

- Portage (beaucoup de paquets et mise à jour très fréquente)

- Puissance de emerge

- Le meilleur forum du monde

Gentoo, contre

- Faut pas être pressé (emerge est très lent mais très puissant)

- Nécessite une connection ADSL (oui je sais il y a le package cd)

- Le Live-cd pourrait inclure des modules supplémentaires genre les modules Centrino qui permettent l'accès au net indispensable à un stage 1/2

- Hypocrisie quant au bénéfice apporté par la compilation pour son CPU

Knoppix, pour :

- Il y a tout ce qu'on a besoin dedans

contre : il y a trop de choses dedans !

J'ajouterai ici une autre distribution méconnue et pourant classé 20ème sur Distrowatch : ARCH Linux ( non ceci n'est pas un troll, c'est une comparaison

objective)

pour :

- Gentoo en 10 minutes !!!

- Encore plus "bleeding edge" que Gentoo

- Pacman(le package management system) est TRES rapide (10 secondes pour sync la database contre 3 minutes pour Gentoo avec du 4 Mbps)

- Architecture du système très "pure" (Arch est LFS-based)

- Communauté très sympathique

contre :

- Pas de package CD mais possibilité d'en faire un (custom home repository)

- Pas autant de paquets que Gentoo MAIS possibilité de les faire soi-même grâce au Arch Build System très simple d'emploi.

Description de Arch Linux :

C'est l'Anti-Gentoo par excellence. Au lieu comme Gentoo de tout compiler pour avoir le contrôle total sur les dépendances, Arch est tout en

binaire, mais inclut les "ebuilds" appelés ici PKGBUILD pour recompiler à la volée un programme !!!!

Personnellement, je trouve que Gentoo et Arch sont complémentaires, avec un léger avantage à Gentoo qui bénéficie d'une plus grande ancienneté

et d'une plus grande communauté de développeurs.

----------

## Dais

J'ai juste vraiment essayé la mandrake et la gentoo, je ne me permettrai pas de porter un jugement sur la knoppix (trop peu utilisé) ni la sourcemage (pas réussi l'install il y a un long moment).

Mandrake:

pour:

- facilité d'installation et d'utilisation.

- interface eye-candy facile à avoir

- le gestionnaire de paquetages gère aussi les dépendances à la désinstallation.

contre:

- trop restreint dans les possibilités de configuration

- c'est le foutoir total dans les fichiers de conf

- j'ai quand même vu pas mal de bugs traîner pendant un bon bout de temps (des fois sur plusieurs versions de la distrib !) malgré les personnes ayant posté ces problèmes sur bugzilla

- on peut attendre plusieurs jours avant d'avoir des miroirs avec les updates de logiciels

Gentoo:

pour:

- emerge power ! Vive les use flags, les mélanges stable/instable, etc... le contrôle kwa !

- les packages sont très souvent mis à jour, et on peut faire un emerge sync quand on veut

- le côté apprentissage lors de l'install et de l'utilisation .. le contrôle kwa !

- la communauté, et surtout le forum :p

contre:

- rah svp considérez les dépendances lors des unmerge T_T

- le temps d'install des ebuilds s'ils n'ont pas de version binaire à jour ..

- le temps d'install de la distrib au complet si on veut direct les dernières versions des logiciels, et non pas mettre des binaires de livecd pour ensuite tout mettre à jour o_o

- certains boulets dans la communauté qui considèrent "ouais moi je déchire kwa ! Chuis sur gentoo kwa ! Chuis une 1337 kwa !", et que l'on voit sur certains sites .. [troll] genre linuxfr.org, mais bon c'est un nid à trolls de toute manière .. faut savoir faire le tri dans ce qu'on y trouve[/troll]

----------

## Polo

oui, c'est vrai que j'avais *oublié* un point positif de la gentoo, c'est le forum...

limite ca me fait penser a un truc du genre  "la documentation pour les utilisateurs par les utilisateurs"

je trouve ca carrément bon comme truc...  :Razz: 

----------

## gim

 *Dais wrote:*   

> - rah svp considérez les dépendances lors des unmerge T_T

 

Ça s'appelle emerge -p --depclean, il suffit d'avoir un /var/lib/portage/word  correct.

J'insiste sur le -p car on s'apperçoit bien souvent qu'il manque des choses dans le world  :Smile: 

Et c'est vrai que des fois il y a des bugs de dépendance dans les ebuilds,... mais ils ne demandent qu'à être fixed  :Wink: 

--edit: s/depclean/--depclean/ pour utiliser la nouvelle syntaxe (qui aura l'avantage d'être moins ambigue lorsque la vielle sera oubliée)Last edited by gim on Mon Feb 14, 2005 11:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LostControl

 *Jerem wrote:*   

> - Le Live-cd pourrait inclure des modules supplémentaires genre les modules Centrino qui permettent l'accès au net indispensable à un stage 1/2

 

L'idéal c'est encore d'installer Gentoo à partir d'une Knoppix par exemple. Comme ça tu peux résoudre les problèmes de compil pendant l'installation sans te prendre la tête avec lynx. Et tu peux même écouter la radio en regardant compiler gcc, c'est pas la classe ça ?  :Laughing: 

Je sais pas trop à quoi il sert le Live-cd en fait !?

----------

## LostControl

 *gim wrote:*   

>  *Dais wrote:*   - rah svp considérez les dépendances lors des unmerge T_T 
> 
> Ça s'appelle emerge -p depclean, il suffit d'avoir un /var/lib/portage/word  correct.
> 
> J'insiste sur le -p car on s'apperçoit bien souvent qu'il manque des choses dans le world 
> ...

 

Je dis même mieux : utiliser emerge -a depclean comme ça si t'as tout qu'est en ordre tu perds moins de temps:wink:

----------

## gim

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Je dis même mieux : utiliser emerge -a depclean comme ça si t'as tout qu'est en ordre tu perds moins de temps:wink:

 

Là t'es en train t'enculer les mouches....

Mais je vais te répondre quand même: Oué si tout est en ordre tu perds moins de temps, mais dans le cas tout n'est pas en ordre (ce qui est bcp plus probable), tu perds plus de temps (il faut taper "no"  :Very Happy: ).

Je continue donc d'insister sur le -p, nah  :Razz: 

----------

## ghoti

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Je sais pas trop à quoi il sert le Live-cd en fait !?

 

Sans doute pour proposer une solution exhaustive ?

Quelque part, ce serait un peu ridicule d'avoir une distrib qui déchire mais de devoir emprunter les outils du voisin pour l'installer  :Wink: 

N'empêche, je rejoins ceux qui pensent qu'il est bien plus pratique d'installer à partir d'une distrib externe !

----------

## sireyessire

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *LostControl wrote:*   Je sais pas trop à quoi il sert le Live-cd en fait !? 
> 
> N'empêche, je rejoins ceux qui pensent qu'il est bien plus pratique d'installer à partir d'une distrib externe !

 

écoutez, moi je vois pas le problème du livecd, il me suffit amplement.

En plus, limiter le livecd à lynx c'est de la pure mauvaise foi, il y a links2 dessus et si tu bootes sous framebuffer tu auras accès à links -g ce qui est plus que correct pour surfer.

Enfin, je vois pas comment tu as le temps de faire autre chose pendant une install (à part pendant le bootstrap et l'emerge system) mais alors rien ne t'empêche d'aller regarder un film ou de jouer à ta PS2 (comme conseillé dans les vieilles doc, starwars racer il conseillait je crois  :Wink: )

en tout cas, downloader et graver 65Mo, c'est plus rapide que 702  :Mr. Green: , et tu as moins de chances d'avoir des erreurs lors du down.

et pis d'abord ssh powa, comme ça tu peux même installer une gentoo à partir d'un poste totalement opérationnel et faire du mplayer en //.

----------

## lmarcini

From sireyessire :

 *Quote:*   

> et pis d'abord ssh powa, comme ça tu peux même installer une gentoo à partir d'un poste totalement opérationnel et faire du mplayer en //.

 

Entièrement d'accord... On donne le live CD à manger au micro, on règle trois trucs en 30 secondes (config réseau, lancement sshd, screen ) et on installe cette bonne Gentoo de n'importe où (gros de l'installation au boulot, paramétrage chez un pote devant une bière)... En plus le live CD reconnait pas mal de périphériques, alors pourquoi s'en priver (bémol : il pose problème depuis la 2004.2 avec le SCSI (carte 29160 et/ou 2940)). Donc pas besoin de Knoppix. Et le live CD sert aussi à réparer le système quant on a fait une grosse co****ie dessus en voulant faire le malin  :Smile: 

Sinon, en parlant de Knoppix, il ya un liveCD pas mal du tout que j'utilise et qui est moins gourmant que Knoppix : Slax !

----------

## joKer-O-zen

tout a fait ... le ssh ca c'est fort ... Et je n'ai pas vu d'autres distribs qui permettent ca ... faut toujours avoir un ecran et un clavier ... 

mon install je l'ai faite par ssh, via ce qui me sert de passerelle.

et sinon comment on copie colle les commandes du handbook ??? :p :p :p

un install a partir d'un bon vieux kde, avec une console transparente et tout ca dechire trop ...

si qqun connais une autre distrib ou c'est faisable depuis le reseau je testerai tres vite  :Smile: 

----------

## LostControl

Franchement, entre links2 et firefox, j'ai vite fait mon choix !

En fait, c'est que je viens de réinstaller ma Gentoo suite à une merde avec Reiser4 et tant qu'à faire, j'ai tout réinstallé en même temps (stage 2, emerge sync && emerge system, emerge `cat world`). Donc pour un jour de compil c'est cool d'avoir une Knoppix. Surtout qu'elle a le support pour ipw2100 ce qui m'a évité de passer par un câble.

 *gim wrote:*   

> tu perds plus de temps (il faut taper "no").

 

'n' suffit ! On gagne déjà une mouche... euh une touche  :Laughing: 

A+

----------

## kernelsensei

Ouais peut etre que firefox c'est bien, mais pendant une install, je prefere avoir avoir le liveCD le plus leger possible ! :

Un liveCD leger occupera moins de place en ram, ce qui fait plus de ram allouee a l'installation (compilation, ...)

----------

## joKer-O-zen

c'est clair ... ssh powa (encore faut il avoir une autre machine sous la main ...) ce qui facilite les choses aussi au niveau de la config reseau ...

----------

## dyurne

pour gentoo je dirais que les avantages sont les suivants :

- le gestionnaire de programme le plus abouti à ce jour et a mon gout

- des programmes récents et stables

- une documentation excellente dans plusieurs langues et plusieurs domaines.

- une communauté riche et centralisée.

- un futur lointain prometteur ( choix : darwin/freeBSD/linux ) 

le seul hic que je trouve à cette distribution c'est la reconnaissance matériel. 

Vous allez me dire que ça dépend de linux et non pas de gentoo, je vous réponderais : certes, mais il manque selon moi un petit "truc" qui facilite l'installation/configuration.

je passe pas sur les autres distribs ma maman ma toujours dit de ne pas donner à manger aux trolls.  :Wink: 

----------

## spider312

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> le seul hic que je trouve à cette distribution c'est la reconnaissance matériel. 
> 
> Vous allez me dire que ça dépend de linux et non pas de gentoo, je vous réponderais : certes, mais il manque selon moi un petit "truc" qui facilite l'installation/configuration.

 J'ai jamais réussi à faire marcher autant de materiel (Wifi, Webcam ...) que depuis que gentoo m'a forcé à me plonger dans la joie de la compilation de kernel

----------

## Enlight

Bah perso, j'ai galéré un temps mais quand t'arrives à la phase enjoy t'en depords plus!

Je pourrais plus m'en séparer maintenant de ma gentoo... pour moi les deux grands point positifs, c'est :

1) t'es forcé d'apprendre 

2) tout le ptit monde qui traine sur ce forum, qui a pondu des tutos géniaux, répondu à mes questions qui méritaient des baffes, et a opéré à vif et à distance (un live ass saving comme dirait Trevoke, cf signature), je pense que c'est vraiment pas partout qu'on peut trouver des gens prets à t'aider comme ça...

----------

## yuk159

Des cotés quoi de Gentoo?..  Négatifs ? Heu... j'vois po...  :Mr. Green: 

Je rigole, mais je ne suis pas loin de le pensé en se qui concerne le desktop. 

Pour ce qui est des serveurs je n'en sait trop rien,

ya du pour et du contre (les temps de compil notament).

Mais je ne pense pas gentoo soit pire q'une autre.

----------

## LostControl

Ah oui... Un truc que je trouve dommage c'est que certains packages ne sont pas mis à jour et que certains restent éternellement en ~x86 (ou autre).

----------

## UB|K

Désolé mais j'ai peur de pas pouvoir être objectif sur les defaults de gentoo, mais si c'est pas une distrib exempte de défaults (ça existe d'ailleurs??) il y a une telle communauté dernière que j'ai vite fait de les oublier. La communauté est à mon sens le point fort n°1 de gentoo, cela fait qu'elle reste complétement accessible même pour un débutant complet (pour peu qu'il se donne la peine d'essayer de comprendre ce qu'il se passe) et ça, c'est vraiment loin d'être le cas partout. Le 2ème point est la diversité des paquets proposés et la souplesse d'utilisation de portage.

Pour les autres distribs, il y en a quelques unes que j'aime bien:

-slackware dont la simplicité m'a permis de commencer à comprendre comment l'assemblage de bric et de broc que constitue un dristrib linux fonctionne (avant d'essayer slack j'avais mandrake j'avais pas trop compris se qu'il se passait derrière les beaux gui de config...). Salckware est également un distrib légère et très performante mais le système de packages est vraiment naze (je sais pas si ça a changé depuis le temps mais j'en doute)

-ubuntu c'est un distrib qu'elle est bien, elle m'a même réconcillié avec apt-machin, ça a le vent en poupe et une bonne communauté est en train se créer. C'est calqué sur le dev de gnome donc j'aime bien. J'ai arrêté cet essai parce: 1-les habitudes ont la vie dure et gentoo me manquait un peu  :Crying or Very sad:  . 2-Ca manque qd même de souplesse dès qu'on essaye de sortir de "l'arbre" officiel. A part ça, pour un desktop performant, à jour et sans prise de gueule, c'est l'idéal.

-comme Jerem j'ai aussi adoré ARCH linux qui mixe habilement binaire/source. En plus c'est de loin la distrib la plus rapide que j'ai testé: elle met une taule à tout ce qui bouge. Le système PKGBUILD est facile et très sympa, mais le problème est le nombre que pacquets dispo et trop limité à mon gout... donc on fini par tout faire en crééant ces propres BUILD (ou en tapant dans ceux de la communauté, qui est, soit dit en passant plutôt cool) et ça devient le bronx dès qu'on veux upgrader (c'est pas portage quoi...). En plus y a pas de bootsplash, faut tout faire à la main, y compris éditer les initscripts pour que la progress-bar marche et ça c'est vraiment inadmissible (je sais: j'abuse  :Very Happy:  ).

Voilou pour mes 2 cents, en relisant ce thread, j'ai fini pour trouvé un défault à gentoo et je suis une nouvelle fois de l'avis de Jerem (copaing!) sur l'hypocrisie de l'apport de l'optimisation des paquets: ceux qui ont gentoo pour avoir la "distrib la plus rapide du monde optimisée pour mon pc que j'ai moi" se mette à mon avis le doigt dans l'oeil. Ca fait un bon moment que j'ai arrêté les "CFAGS=-145 -optimise-mon-tout-par-magie -et-pédale-plus-vite", ça pose plus de problèmes à la compil que ça n'apporte de réels gain de perfs et gentoo (du moins, apports visibles). Ceux qui sont pas convaincus, essayez ARCH, ça va vous calmer mais vous reviendrez vite à gentoo qui a tellement d'autres avantages à mettre en avant.

----------

## esmax666

Y a t-il beaucoups de personnes qui ont testé "ARCH Linux"? car je voudrais reinstaller linux, et je me demandais si je devais reprendre gentoo... ou prendre "ARCH Linux"

Suse n'est t'il pas bien ?

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ce que j'aime dans la gentoo c'est la possibilité de configurer son system à 100% en faisant vraiment ce que l'on veut et surtout c'est libre  :Smile:  , la rapidité de mise à jour sync , et aussi l'espace forum comme celui ci  :Wink: 

la distribution que je n'aime pas beaucoup est mandrake car d'accord lilo est peut être jolie comme je l'entend dire mais attendre 30 ans pour un boot donc les 3/4 (j'en rajoute peut être un peu) des script au boot ne nous servent à rien (pas au débutant) bin çà lasse vite ...

LONGUE VIE A GENTOO...

----------

## Jerem

<Réponse personnelle>

SuSe c'est de la merde, je préfère encore Windows...

</réponse personnelle>

Pour ceux qui veulent essayer Arch, je dirais que son point fort réside dans son système de configuration très très simple et très lisible.

Vous vous retrouvez avec un rc.conf où vous mettez simplement la liste des modules, démons à charger au démarrage, comme si vous faisiez

la liste de vos courses. 

Après avoir essayé pacman, vous allez voir emerge d'un autre oeil....

Cependant, il faut savoir que Arch est une distro très jeune et donc elle n'a pas autant de paquets que les autres. Qu'à ce la ne tienne, 

Arch est destinée aux utilisateurs expérimentés qui sauront s'amuser comem des petits fous avec le Arch Build system, qui permet de compiler

un paquet Arch (*.tgz) avec les options qu'il désire.

----------

## yuk159

 *Jerem wrote:*   

> <Réponse personnelle>
> 
> SuSe c'est de la merde, je préfère encore Windows...
> 
> </réponse personnelle>

 

C'est bô de défendre le logiciel libre comme tu le fait...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *Jerem wrote:*   <Réponse personnelle>
> 
> SuSe c'est de la merde, je préfère encore Windows...
> 
> </réponse personnelle> 
> ...

 

postcount++;

----------

## yuk159

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *yuk159 wrote:*    *Jerem wrote:*   <Réponse personnelle>
> 
> SuSe c'est de la merde, je préfère encore Windows...
> 
> </réponse personnelle> 
> ...

 

aie  :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Dais

euh ouais depclean .. youhou .. le nombre de fois où il enlève des choses qu'il ne devrait pas ... ça arrive trop souvent pour qu'on puisse dire que la dépendance pour la désinstall est bien gérée ..

----------

## ghoti

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> aie

 

aïe

postcount++ aussi, na !

----------

## yuk159

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *yuk159 wrote:*   aie 
> 
> aïe
> 
> postcount++ aussi, na !

 

MDR  :Laughing: 

De toutes façons ma signature vous prévient depuis longtemps que je suis une brèle en Français.

(Je suis sûr qu'il va y avoir douzes fautes ce coup-ci   :Razz:  )

----------

## guilc

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *Jerem wrote:*   <Réponse personnelle>
> 
> SuSe c'est de la merde, je préfère encore Windows...
> 
> </réponse personnelle> 
> ...

 

Ceci dit : Suse n'est pas du tout une distribution libre, mais bel et bien un produit commercial de Novell... on est loin de la philosophie de Gentoo ou de Debian, meme si la base est des softs GPL...

----------

## esmax666

donc Arch est donc plus compliqué que gentoo ? il manque trop d'utilitaire egalement ?

----------

## dyurne

 *Jerem wrote:*   

> Pour ceux qui veulent essayer Arch, je dirais que son point fort réside dans son système de configuration très très simple et très lisible.

  qu'est ce que donne hwd ? est ce que c'est bien la même chose que sys-apps/hwdata-knoppix ?

----------

